# Ponerorchis graminifolia



## naoki (Jun 13, 2017)

This is from Shikoku Garden via Kusamono Gardens. I got them this spring (here is the previous thread). They turned out to be very pretty, so I'm sharing the photos here!

There are many natural variation as well as artificially selected variation in the flower color, shape, and leaf variegation. It is a popular orchids in Japan similar to Neofinetia falcata or Dendrobium moniliforme. It is called Uchouran in Japan, and they frequently use chinese characters, which means "Butterfly wing orchids". Some people recently made up the Chinese character, so it is not the origin of the name. In 1960-70's, cultivation of this species became really popular, and lots of plants were collected since people were paying lots of money for rare varieties. But in 1980-90's, the mass production became possible via asymbiotic germination, and the price dropped. Because of the excessive collection, they are sadly still rare in nature.

Shikoku Garden seems to sell "mixed color" without specifying the variety. The one I got is probably categorized as Niou-kei Shiroji-Kouitten-ka (仁王系白地紅一点花) type. Niou-kei means niou-lineage. Niou is a guardian of Buddhism temple (info in Wikipedia). There was a variety called Niou, which had a large lip. So those with a large lip is called Niou-kei (descendants from Niou). Shiroji means white base. Typical individual has pink/purple color. Kouitten-ka means flowers with Red spot. Typical ones have bunch of dots on the lip, but this one has a big blob of purple (well, Japanese "red" has a wider meaning, and it could include purplish color). 

A single big spot in pink background can be found in nature, and it is a recessive trait. White background is also found in nature, and it is also a recessive trait. So this individual is a double recessive homozygotes created artificially by crossing.

The last time I tried this species, I could keep it only 2 seasons or so (in other words, I don't know what I'm doing). I hope that I'll do better this time.

Notice that the left one, which is still opening, has a bit more pink on the dorsal sepal. I'm not sure if this is considered as Shiroji (white base).



Ponerorchis graminifolia on Flickr




Ponerorchis graminifolia on Flickr

The gradation of red to pink is so wonderful:



Ponerorchis graminifolia on Flickr




Ponerorchis graminifolia on Flickr




Ponerorchis graminifolia on Flickr


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 13, 2017)

Mine are in bud and hopefully will bloom (from same vendor); are you doing anything different from their instructions to try to over-winter it?


----------



## naoki (Jun 13, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing yours!

The last time I grew these, I was treating them like Cypripedium. So I put the pot in the heated garage (around 40F), and watered lightly once a month or so. I haven't thought about it yet, but that is probably what I'll do.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 13, 2017)

I think I let mine get too dry and they did not come back. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Jun 13, 2017)

The flowers have a lovely, harmonious color combination.
I always get an education from your posts Naoki.


----------



## Brabantia (Jun 14, 2017)

Beautiful !


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 14, 2017)

So nice!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 14, 2017)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 14, 2017)

Very nice! And excellent image capture!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 15, 2017)

Beauties !!!! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 16, 2017)

Great to see they grew well for you. This is a lovely little plant, but it should be emphasized they are really small plants and flowers, most not standing more than hand high. 

Awesome photos, as always!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 16, 2017)

Great photos! wow~


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 18, 2017)

Cool flowers!


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 19, 2017)

Very nice eye-catching markings! Looks like this species may be quite stunning when blooming en masse in its natural environment?


----------



## naoki (Jun 20, 2017)

paphioboy said:


> Very nice eye-catching markings! Looks like this species may be quite stunning when blooming en masse in its natural environment?



Here are a couple in situ photos which I found:

http://www.wildlife-museum.com/image/gallery/30/photo30_16.jpg

3rd and 4th photos of:
http://tono4019.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-69.html

From what I hear, it used to be more common in nature before the human exploitation.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 20, 2017)

naoki said:


> Here are a couple in situ photos which I found:
> 
> http://www.wildlife-museum.com/image/gallery/30/photo30_16.jpg
> 
> ...



Thanks!
You can plant them with hostas and epimediums?


----------



## naoki (Jun 20, 2017)

Linus, you are right, it is Hosta sp. in Photos #1&2 in the second link. This blog post was about plants from Atera Gorge, Ookuwa-mura, Nagano Prefecture, Japan. I think it is high elevation area. 

I don' think there is Epimedium sp. in the photos. The orchid after P. graminifolia is Epipactis thunbergii (#5). Tricyrtis latifolia (#6&7), Vaccinium japonica (#8), Mitchell undulate (#9), Melampyrum laxum var. arcuatum (#10), Platanthera tipuloides subsp. tipuloides var. sororia (#11, orchid), Astilbe thunbergii (#12), Hydrangea serrata (#13), Panicled hydrangea(#14).

I think the area will become pretty cold in the winter. Are you thinking of growing it in your garden? I haven't heard many people growing P. graminifolia in garden. They are small plants as Tom mentioned, so it might get overwhelmed by weeds easily.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 20, 2017)

naoki said:


> I don' think there is Epimedium sp. in the photos. The orchid after P. graminifolia is Epipactis thunbergii (#5). Tricyrtis latifolia (#6&7), Vaccinium japonica (#8), Mitchell undulate (#9), Melampyrum laxum var. arcuatum (#10), Platanthera tipuloides subsp. tipuloides var. sororia (#11, orchid), Astilbe thunbergii (#12), Hydrangea serrata (#13), Panicled hydrangea(#14).



Oops, your right. I meant Tricyrtis. I'd love to, but I'm guessing winters are too wet here and the ponerorchis would rot.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 13, 2017)

Here's mine from a few weeks ago. The buds never really opened. Maybe next year?


----------



## Steve G (Jul 13, 2017)

*Ponerorchis graminifolia* in flower here now.


----------



## blondie (Jul 13, 2017)

I think these are such little stunner congrats


----------



## naoki (Oct 28, 2017)

They are mostly died back for the winter. I collected the fruits last week (one was starting to dehisce). I'll try the cardboard propagation.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2017)

Interesting, but the background doen't let me see the pods.


----------



## naoki (Jun 13, 2018)

After the leaves died back last fall, I have forgotten to put them to a cooler area (40F garage). So one of the plants (the shorter, darker colored one) started to grow in the middle of winter. I moved them to the garage (40F) when the new growth was about 1.5-2cm. Fortunately, it went back to dormancy, and it resumed the growth when I brought them inside on April 14, 2018. I'm guessing that the plant is shorter because of this screw up. But both plants have more flowers. But only the paler one made 1 additional growth. The darker colored one seems to be making huge flowers compared to last year. Especially the flower at the bottom has the lip twice the size of the others. Interesting...




Ponerorchis graminifolia on Flickr


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 16, 2018)

Nice color


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2018)

Very nice, thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 16, 2018)

That's a nice one. It is the season here now too.


----------

